# 100 rides by New Years - Challenge



## Striknred

I have set myself a challenge to ride 100 times before New Years eve - for fitness, confidence and fun. Its easy to get in the way of your own dreams. join my challenge if you feel inspired 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

First rides;
12 May, first ride in...16 months! 
13 May, second ride, with my daughter (6) who rode her pony off the leadline for the first time 
27 May, rode out of arena (did not stray far)
28 May, rode out of arena - strayed a little farther!
31 May, ride 5, rode with my daughter out of arena together  hung about house paddocks - both nervous nellies...
some pics to post later on tonight..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred




----------



## Striknred




----------



## Striknred




----------



## Spanish Rider

Soooo jealous! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Striknred

Ride 6 cracker day dawn ride together


----------



## Striknred

ride 6! what is this - you want me to carry you!?


----------



## Zexious

Looks like you're having a great time with the challenge.


----------



## Striknred

its amazing how confidence grows with every ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Ride # 7 - Today we ventured a fair way across the giant paddock, rode in rain & rode with a friend! 30 mins and not enough for anyone to break a sweat


----------



## Striknred

Ride #8 I rode alone today at 8 oclock in the morning, another clear winters day! right around our giant unfenced 20 acre house paddock, a few fresh pony moments but I was brave & am beginning to feel a bit more secure in the saddle. I rode as a child and then went off on OE..university...jobs..travel..marriage & kids..I did not own a horse for another 18 years - I missed it so much. From a fearless teenage rider to a nervous mother only just still in my thirties...its hard to understand where that confidence has gone, I cant wait to get some more of it back! ps my horse is a 6 yo QH that ive had from 5 months old - didnt listen to ppl who said get an experienced school master when you start riding again - but its worked out fine thankfully!


----------



## Striknred

(my horse tex)


----------



## Drifting

Looks like you're having fun


----------



## Striknred

Thanks Drifting im having the best time! every day i feel braver and trust my horse a little more 

Today ride #9 . Its like the man upstairs heard my challenge and gave me these clear winter days, so perfect


----------



## Striknred

I dont much like pictures if myself but i had to share how much i was grinning today <3 my horse


----------



## Striknred

Ride #10


----------



## Striknred

Ride #11 - today I rode with my daughter & our student guest on my brothers horse. in a new huge open paddock, 15 gently rolling acres with only a boundary fence. little princess was an angel & looked after meredith. The two big horses were reefing loonies  got off and walked my horse round that paddock for 1.5 hrs making him turn round every time he bulldozed me reefed to go him reared bucked kicked or ran crazy circles round me. and he did all of that the little t-rex. after an hour & a half he finally cottoned on and I had my quiet obedient QH back - got back on and rode 10 minutes more, it was all I could muster up in left over energy. Must have burned a few calories today 

heading home a bit sorry for himself


----------



## Striknred

(ps I did weigh myself this morning, 2 pounds lost in the week)
Not only am I trying to ride 100 times before New Years I am aiming to shed 50 pounds also


----------



## Striknred

Ride 12! meredith and i were out 7am sunday morning to enjoy the sunrise and quiet, no deer but beautiful view!


----------



## Striknred

My knees are a constant pain, years of being overweight and carrying on as if im not - ive sprained my ankles and twisted my knees so many times purely due to being heavier and less balanced and strong. Already after a dozen quiet rides my core strength is growing, my balance is better and my knees and ankles no longer moan so much after a ride. I have to remember to lace up my boots firmly just before i ride, it definitely helps to keep my ankles from collapsing out at the joint when i ride


----------



## EquineBovine

You and your daughter look like a matching pair with those horses! So cute! Your boy is a hunk and you sound like you're doing really well  Can't wait to see how you progress!


----------



## Striknred

EquineBovine said:


> You and your daughter look like a matching pair with those horses! So cute! Your boy is a hunk and you sound like you're doing really well  Can't wait to see how you progress!


_Posted via Mobile Device_

Thank you !


----------



## Striknred

Ride #13. I went out alone today as I knew I would have a wee battle to get my horse out in the second huge paddock. It started in the open gateway, he didnt want to go through. So i got a hold of one side of the reins, locked it down at my knee, let the other side go and held onto my horn! I rode out a seriea of bucks and the fastest spins his out of work butt has ever managed in the arena. Then found myself (still onboard !) and walking quietly through the gate like that never happened! Felt so proud of myself I was smiling even though i had just a touch of shakes going on! We had some less furious repeats a few times which i dealt with the same way, until we'd covered half that paddock 3 x over quietly. Then we walked quietly home, no need to spin to remind him to walk, obviously my long stint on the ground 2 days ago fixed those manners. Im hopeful that it wont be long until I can really enjoy my rides on the farm...

Light rain & decent wind today - you dont notice any of it when you ride I find


----------



## redpony

Subbing to follow you on your journey. The scenery is beautiful! My brother and SIL spent a month in NZ a few years back and brought home some stunning pics.


----------



## Striknred

This is my inspiration to get up and ride on a clear morning - this a late summer dawn!


----------



## Striknred

...


----------



## Striknred

redpony said:


> Subbing to follow you on your journey. The scenery is beautiful! My brother and SIL spent a month in NZ a few years back and brought home some stunning pics.


Thank you! I dream of visiting Montana to see the Rockies, and to be confident enough to stay at a riding ranch so I could experience a little bit of it on horseback!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I love this Challenge. When I start riding my thoroughbred again next week, I think that may be a challenge that I will try.


----------



## Striknred

HeroMyOttb said:


> I love this Challenge. When I start riding my thoroughbred again next week, I think that may be a challenge that I will try.


That would be so neat if you joined the challenge, it would be neat to watch another persons journey!

Im away until Saturday as I am at a booth with my horsehair bracelets, at NZs biggest agricultural event, Fieldays  I am feeling a bit desperate that I cant ride til Sunday!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

With everything I hope to be starting the challenge on Tuesday!!


----------



## Striknred

Ride 14 - rode together in our home paddock, after 6 days off the ponies were very well behaved. beautiful day and fun ride together. Tomorrow I will take tex out on the farm again alone & see how far we get!


----------



## Striknred

HeroMyOttb - thats awesome


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Yes I love this idea! Give me a goal to work too, I'll keep you updated!


----------



## redpony

Striknred said:


> View attachment 456314
> 
> 
> Ride 14 - rode together in our home paddock, after 6 days off the ponies were very well behaved. beautiful day and fun ride together. Tomorrow I will take tex out on the farm again alone & see how far we get!



I don't think you can get any cuter than your little girl and her chromed up pony!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Thank you Red Pony. That pony is priceless and is teaching my daughter so much


----------



## Striknred

Heromyottb - how did you do on the Tuesday plan to ride?
I got out in the wind & was brave, my horse can be fairly fresh in strong wind!









Ride 15 - We didnt try going further on the farm today, i held on for a few windy bucks & practised getting my heels down for 40 minutes instead!


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I'm to start riding my boy this Tuesday again. I've been away at college then past few years and didn't really get to ride my horse a lot due to them being at home. When I got home for good I started riding my TB and he lost a lot of respect. So we've done a month of ground work and what not to build respect and trust again. And he is doing well so as my plan goes I will start riding him big time this Tuesday!!


----------



## Striknred

HeroMyOttb said:


> I'm to start riding my boy this Tuesday again. I've been away at college then past few years and didn't really get to ride my horse a lot due to them being at home. When I got home for good I started riding my TB and he lost a lot of respect. So we've done a month of ground work and what not to build respect and trust again. And he is doing well so as my plan goes I will start riding him big time this Tuesday!!


thats so cool - let us know how the first ride goes, will be neat to have you join the challenge


----------



## Striknred

Well todays ride (16) was very short, the wind is gusting so hard i could hardly get my saddle up, and we had bits of pine tree falling on us as we rode, I couldnt take a ridden pic as i needed both hands to hold on today. 

waiting for a lull.


----------



## HeroMyOttb

It's still a ride!


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Well now I get To officially start the challenge.

First ride down. Just mainly worked on walk and trot and trying to relax. Did some trot poles, worked on bending. And rode in the big scary pasture lol. All in all a good ride back!


----------



## Striknred

Yay! So glad to have you on the challenge with me! Wow you did so much more than I would brave in my first 6 rides! I love your horse - beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Thanks! Sorry the photo is side ways. I don't know why it uploaded weird on my phone! Lol but yes every ride gains confindence!! My horse had a little spoon but nothing bad! Just a stop in his tracks spook. He got really bad at spooking and bolting for a while. When I just came home from college and only
Rode once in while. And he never did that before when I rode him and work him consistenly like I am now. Hopefully he won't bolt that much anymore or work him out of it.


----------



## Striknred

Mine is a bit chronic at the spook and bolt for home pig rooting . hes just young and a wee bit rude when he's anxious - the more confident I get the less he does it. Doesnt make for a relaxing ride yet 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Well I got my second ride under my belt with my horse. I forgot to mention I ride my Little pony everyday, I'm training him for my nephews to ride. But the challenge is more with my big horse lol.

Well we rode in 90 degree weather no big deal lol. Did a lot of figure 8's and circles, he has gotten dull to turning so more we ride I hope he gets better. Did a lil cantering. Canter needs a lot of work lol. And cooled off in the big pasture, pretty good ride. Man am I sore, I forgot how much work it is to ride consistently. Wooo. But man am I enjoying it. Even if every ride is a work session right now.


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Lol don't pay attention to me. I gain a lot of weight when my brother passed away. Lost about 20 pounds but still have another 40 till I'm back to my old weight


----------



## redpony

HeroMyOttb said:


> Lol don't pay attention to me. I gain a lot of weight when my brother passed away. Lost about 20 pounds but still have another 40 till I'm back to my old weight



You look fine! Besides, with all this riding you should lose the rest quickly. I'm really jealous of you guys, I had planned on really riding a lot this summer/fall and would've joined you guys in the challenge but my daughter got engaged and the wedding is in October. So there is a ton of planning for that. And then my son and his wife got pregnant  and the baby is due the last of October. This will be my first grandchild and I'll be flying out to stay with them for about a month. So, too much going on for me to get in a 100 rides but I'll enjoy reading about y'all getting there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

redpony said:


> You look fine! Besides, with all this riding you should lose the rest quickly. I'm really jealous of you guys, I had planned on really riding a lot this summer/fall and would've joined you guys in the challenge but my daughter got engaged and the wedding is in October. So there is a ton of planning for that. And then my son and his wife got pregnant  and the baby is due the last of October. This will be my first grandchild and I'll be flying out to stay with them for about a month. So, too much going on for me to get in a 100 rides but I'll enjoy reading about y'all getting there!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


haha well thanks!! And i completely understand with life getting in the way with riding. I've had plenty of that lol. Congrats on all the wonderful things going on in your life!! But yes I'm enjoying this challenge. My horse threw a few bucks and I just smiled. I missed him. But he'll get more manner as more rides go on.


----------



## redpony

Thank you, I'm a happy camper for sure  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

I LOVE your photo today! beautiful match and it was so cool to hear someone elses story of the day!


----------



## Striknred

Today we have classic NZ mid winter wind rain & its not great riding weather for a fair weather princess like me - BUT! I am motivated to use any sunny patch I can find so I dont lose momentum! This challenge is making me a bit tougher lol

Today ride 17, I went up and down our quiet road letting him see all the things that usually worry me that theyll spook him (seeing where my problems stem here!!) and I wasnt nervous today. And he didnt spook or buck or do anything at all except be a good boy


----------



## HeroMyOttb

That's wonderful to hear. Oh my your photo has a beautif landscape in it!! Keep up the good work! I will as well!


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Wooohooo ride #3 down. Today was a very active and engaging ride! Did a lot of great arena work, that really involved bending and he was doing well, still tries to fight it and stays stiff at times but over all he is doing well. We just did this at walk and trot. Since we had some rain last night. The arena was a bit slippery. 

Oh and as i said before with me being at college my once very respectful horse started to pick up some bad habits. For instance when I used to bridle him at the hitching post he decided when I went to put the bridle on that he would rip his face out of it and gallop off. So I started to bridle him in his stall. Anyway today I decided to bridle him out by the hitching post where he used to take off, and guess what? No taking off, he was dancing a bit, but nothing a firm HHHEEERRRROOOO couldn't stop. Very proud of him today.

I think tomorrow we are going to have a chill bareback ride.


----------



## Striknred

HeroMyOttb said:


> Wooohooo ride #3 down. Today was a very active and engaging ride! Did a lot of great arena work, that really involved bending and he was doing well, still tries to fight it and stays stiff at times but over all he is doing well. We just did this at walk and trot. Since we had some rain last night. The arena was a bit slippery.
> 
> Oh and as i said before with me being at college my once very respectful horse started to pick up some bad habits. For instance when I used to bridle him at the hitching post he decided when I went to put the bridle on that he would rip his face out of it and gallop off. So I started to bridle him in his stall. Anyway today I decided to bridle him out by the hitching post where he used to take off, and guess what? No taking off, he was dancing a bit, but nothing a firm HHHEEERRRROOOO couldn't stop. Very proud of him today.
> 
> I think tomorrow we are going to have a chill bareback ride.


awesome!! its amazing how quickly u have 3 rides nailed - !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Hahah I'm a little behind!! So I'm trying to make up time! ****


----------



## Zexious

Look'n good, Hero! ;D


----------



## Striknred

Ride 18 - windy but dry! another ride on the road
today, up & down a few times, a couple of big spooks at scary birds jumping out
at us!


----------



## HeroMyOttb

haha such a pretty horse!! Good job!


----------



## HeroMyOttb

And thank you Zexious!!


----------



## Zexious

^ Of course 

Ride 18 already? :O You're doing great! And, like I said before, he's adorns <3


----------



## Striknred

Zexious said:


> ^ Of course
> 
> Ride 18 already? :O You're doing great! And, like I said before, he's adorns <3


Thank you! Im riding every day weather permitting, I have some days when i know i'll be away so im trying to get my first 50 rides under my belt so its downhill to New Years!

To everyone who's commented on our rides, thank you  This forum (and really, the people who use it) is my motivation - I can't let myself & everyone who's supported my challenge down! it gets me out in the garage putting layers in to stay warm - and I love every ride! xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

That is great!! You keep going, I can tell you have motivation. Haha im always excited to go riding again! Yay


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Well ride 4 done! Accomplished bridling out in the open again, and Hero was a perfect angel. We did bareback today and just relaxed and hacked a little. The ride was short and it was super muggy. I'm getting my hair done in an hour and I didn't want to get too nasty !! Lol

And he we are in the muggy heat and horrible bugs lol


----------



## Striknred

What a beautiful photo of you and Hero, just lovely!
Its funny to think if you coping with heat & muginess when we have wind & rain on our rides on the same day!! Enjoy your day 

Today ride 19 I reached a milestone (for me in my confidence) riding round our big home paddock on the buckle, no nerves and tex was great - a few sticky feet moments but I can just give him a cluck & a shuffle on with my legs and we get moving again, no bucks


----------



## HeroMyOttb

haha I know, it interesting to hear of each others weather!!

But I love this challenge and being able to update and talk to another horse person about my day lol.

And great job! I understand how big of an accomplishment that is. Giving your horse his head, knowing sure well enough that if he spooks...you won't have a super lot of control at first. I can tell your confidence is getting better!!


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Ride 5 in, and a great ride it was. Worked in the arena a bit. Walked through a scary puddle lol, did bending exercises, also work on some side passing!! Haven't done that in about years... I know I know lol. We need to work on that buttttt he did it some what decently after throwing a few fits. So I took it! It can just get better.

Also worked on controlling the trot better and not being so rushy. He calmed sown greatly. The ground is still wet and slippery so no cantering. Went out in the big pasture and walked and trotted some big circles. No rushing in the big pasture. Super happy!!!

Giving Hero the day off tomorrow. He's been ridden the past 5 days straight. So gonna start back up on monday!


----------



## Striknred

HeroMyOttb said:


> Ride 5 in, and a great ride it was. Worked in the arena a bit. Walked through a scary puddle lol, did bending exercises, also work on some side passing!! Haven't done that in about years... I know I know lol. We need to work on that buttttt he did it some what decently after throwing a few fits. So I took it! It can just get better.
> 
> Thats so cool, I need to do side passing too. You are so much braver than me, I cant muster up trot yet! what bending exercises do you do, would love to know
> 
> Also worked on controlling the trot better and not being so rushy. He calmed sown greatly. The ground is still wet and slippery so no cantering. Went out in the big pasture and walked and trotted some big circles. No rushing in the big pasture. Super happy!!!
> 
> What a good boy!
> 
> Giving Hero the day off tomorrow. He's been ridden the past 5 days straight. So gonna start back up on monday!
> 
> Have a great Sunday


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Ride 20! Today I rode in my grass arena as Im setting up a fun challenge for local kids in a couple of weeks time, new bridge, hoop & ball, rings & post, poles to back through - cross between trail & cowboy challenge 
Tex loved it, tried to pick up the rings himself  we did 30 mins extended walk (trying to repair a sacriolic pain issue) a little jog & then practised the games and the rope gate obstacle for 30 minutes. Awesome ride today


----------



## HeroMyOttb

That's great!! I felt a little lost not riding today, but did some different obstacles lol.

Did you build that bridge?


----------



## Striknred

HeroMyOttb said:


> That's great!! I felt a little lost not riding today, but did some different obstacles lol.
> 
> Did you build that bridge?



Nice to have a day off & know it was hard earned 

My lovely husband built my bridge. it looks tiny in my photo but its quite substantial really!


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Ahhh 6th ride tonight. It went well but could of been better. I rode Hero in the afternoon instead of the early morning. And man it was hoootttt. Both of my me and Hero were frustrated and just couldn't really get focus today. Didn't pick the canter up at all today. So lunge him in the canter. Still have many days to improve!!!


----------



## Striknred

Good on you being so positive, its the challenges that we learn a lot from i think!

Today I had a cruisy ride in the arena with meredith again practising our games
for our fun day. Tex was awesome, he's loving the games, picking up obstacles on the drums before I can get to them lol

Ride 21!


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Lovely!!!

Ride number 7 today. It was wonderful, worked on the usual. And worked on transitions a lot. Practice going around a barrel at a trot. (Lol I have a dream of me and hero doing barrels) went out In the big pasture and did some trotting out there. Probably would of had a longer ride if we weren't getting attacked my bugs!!!!man I really enjoy riding!!! Lol


----------



## Striknred

HeroMyOttb said:


> Lovely!!!
> 
> Ride number 7 today. It was wonderful, worked on the usual. And worked on transitions a lot. Practice going around a barrel at a trot. (Lol I have a dream of me and hero doing barrels) went out In the big pasture and did some trotting out there. Probably would of had a longer ride if we weren't getting attacked my bugs!!!!man I really enjoy riding!!! Lol


Your horse is BEAUTIFUL! 
What a lovely pic 
Do you have Bugg Off spray or Shoo Fly or something like that to help with bugs?
We dont get too many down here, sometimes swarms of sandflies & in spring the flies start on horse poo piles & hoof debris - we are pretty lucky down here. Just 4 seasons in many days to live with


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Thank you 

And yes fly spray, but man that only last like 20 minutes and I've used a bunch of different kinds. I have fly boots and mask. But they still attack the uncovered areas!!! 

Pesky little flys!!

Where I live we have four seasons...but it's like summer for 5ish months. Fall for 2 weeks. winter for 5ish months and spring for 2 weeks. LOL so usually one extreme to the other.


----------



## Zexious

Hero--Yay, ride 7! 8D Your horse is gorgeous <3


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Ride 8 today. It was alright. Lol I'm typing this whole sitting in my boys stall. It's started off well but took a turn for it not so well. Hero started picking up an old habit where he like over bends his head, and turns it up high in the air to try to "avoid" contact. I barely use my reins and use my legs and seat more, but he really didn't want contact from the reins. Now when we used to start this I usually just rode him through it and got off. And decided to take a "break" from riding him which ended up being months. But not this time. I kept working him And working him. I used extra legs and when he brought his head down let go of pressure of reins . Still no change. Got off and adjusted his bridle. He seemed a little better and after 4 rounds of no high head, or turning head at the trot. I called it a day and cooled him off.

I wanted to end on a good note and not want to push him and him start doing his head thing again, and taking another 40 minutes to fix it.

Anyway I was glad to accomplish him not doing it for four rounds. Made me feel better. Anyways will see how tomorrow's ride is.

Just glad I'm able to ride!


----------



## Striknred

Totally agree you just sometimes have to find the best in a challenging ride, to quit on. Its great though isnt it, knowing that if we stick to our challenge, every ride is a chance to get another step ahead, i cant WAIT to see what we are doing by our hundredth ride...loving it so far!

Today was my ride 22, I had a day off yesterday to spend with my mother & it rained all day, so I was keen to ride today  more games. Tex drank the water off the drums and carried rings around with him randomly like a retriever, we were laughing our heads off. Got 3 short jogs in today, not so nervous to get into trot now yippee


----------



## HeroMyOttb

That's lovely!!

I had ride 9 today. It was a bit of fun a ride!! Since we haven't been having the best if rides this week. I decided just to have fun and not "technically" work on anything.

I rode in just a halter today because I had to fix something on my Bridle and left it at home. Anyway it was a fun ride, a lot laughing and just enjoying it. My nephew was with and insisted we play cops and robbers LOL


----------



## HeroMyOttb

The rideee


----------



## Striknred

HeroMyOttb said:


> That's lovely!!
> 
> I had ride 9 today. It was a bit of fun a ride!! Since we haven't been having the best if rides this week. I decided just to have fun and not "technically" work on anything.
> 
> I rode in just a halter today because I had to fix something on my Bridle and left it at home. Anyway it was a fun ride, a lot laughing and just enjoying it. My nephew was with and insisted we play cops and robbers LOL


Thats awesome! Def need some fun rides in the mix, loving our fun & games rides this week thats for sure. We are going to do entry level aqha shows this season so Im getting a little technical work in my fun rides .. we practise rope gate, trail box, back up poles and the bridge so far in our rides - the trail obstacles def helping us both build confidence! Im not big on western pleasure but excited about the new Ranch horse pleasure, might suit us better lol have a great day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Ride 10 today!! I forgot my bridle again today and wasn't going to ride. But decided to hop on Hero bridle less and bareback. Haven't done that in years. He was a little angel. He stood and waited for me to squirm my way on him. If he started to walk I just told him hoeeee. And he stood. Got on him and walked and halt. Practice halting without reins which was successful and kind of turning. Lol.

Great fun ride!! Great confidence boost!


----------



## Striknred

Ride 23 - another play at games with meredith, so windy today we got attacked by the horses covers when we took the covers off, spooky horses and unable to hear each other over the wind, just added to the fun!

Tex has the rings game nailed


----------



## HeroMyOttb

That is such a cute picture!!!

Ride 11!!! The ride was fantasticcccc, worked on transitions and RELAXING again. He was getting anxiety again but today he was rather relaxed after a few minutes. I had some trot poles in a shape of a square so worked with that, and he was basically bending naturally in the walk, trot the other and was still hit and miss. lol. We practice some barrel turns which he was actually getting really good at. Backing up. Rode out in the big pasture. Took a lot of standing breaks for long periods, since when we stand for a while he gets in a mind set of being done and does't want to work anymore. But didn't really bother him!!

Great ride!

No head turning sideways problems. I know him and know it will happen some more, but atleast it hasn't happen in the last three rides!


----------



## Striknred

LOVE that you can ride free of gear!!!

Ride 24  road ride, lovely and still morning, no turkey scares, no wind pushing us along! on the way home our cat (farm wanderer) gave us a lead home safely


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Hahah I love the protecting cat!!

Ride 12 today another great day. BIG ACCOMPLISHMENT. I finally rode Hero out by the place he reared and threw me. That was about 2 years ago and shattered my Confidence on him. That fall was my first fall off of him In 4 years! It just messed me up. But hero did great and didn't freak at all.


----------



## Striknred

HeroMyOttb said:


> Hahah I love the protecting cat!!
> 
> Ride 12 today another great day. BIG ACCOMPLISHMENT. I finally rode Hero out by the place he reared and threw me. That was about 2 years ago and shattered my Confidence on him. That fall was my first fall off of him In 4 years! It just messed me up. But hero did great and didn't freak at all.



Thats so cool 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

No riding 2 days in a row ;( rain rain rain sob sob!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Oh no!!

Ride 13 today. Did a lot of figure 8's, it was so muddy, so didn't ask for to much. Hero was great. Went out in the big pasture and rode him out by where I threw me a few years back again and farther and all was great!!! I'm so happy!!


----------



## Striknred

HeroMyOttb said:


> Oh no!!
> 
> Ride 13 today. Did a lot of figure 8's, it was so muddy, so didn't ask for to much. Hero was great. Went out in the big pasture and rode him out by where I threw me a few years back again and farther and all was great!!! I'm so happy!!


So glad you decided to join this challenge, your post bought a smile to my face as I sit in the dark at 6:45am listening to the gale blowing outside....... On a plus note, i weighed yesterday, lost another 3 pounds, total 13 since i began the challenge 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Ride 25! sideways gale force wind & naughty pony who was pretty close to turfing me once or twice lol

Couldnt take pic riding as needed two hands to be safe today


----------



## Striknred

Ride 26! over the quarter mark now 

Beautiful sunny day, light breeze & perfectly behaved pony, good ride up road & round the big paddock we had so many fights in yesterday, even did a few slow! rollbacks & practised spins. Trotted up some rises & rode without hanging onto my horn today m


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Haven't been on lately but rides 14 and 15 done with.

We have trotted a lot out in the big pasture, raced a car maybe lol and rode in more terrority that Hero used to freak out at. But he was good!!


----------



## Striknred

missed your updates, good to hear about your last rides 

im in the same place as you maybe, just getting comfy with trying new places (or old ones that haunt us) - have a great weekend 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Thanks!! You too!!

I was going to ride today but the 5 minute ride to the barn I saw a bicyclist hit by a car, he was unconscious or dead.... Just depressing. Since I lost my brother a year ago seeing that man just left me on edge. So I decided against riding.

I know that was the best decision


----------



## Striknred

So sorry for the loss of your brother, and definitely understand your decision not to ride yesterday. I hope you wake up to the new day with sunshine 

I just finished ride 27 and it was an easy and enjoyable ride, no nerves, no holding onto my horn to keep from being turfed off and we did a few trots and a few quarter spins and tight turns to work on flexibility, his sacriolic joint pain seems to be nearly gone, hardly noticeable his stiffness now! equine chiro came last week and said he's in the best shape he's seem him in yet!


----------



## Zexious

^Wow, that's a beautiful photo. How much land do you have?


----------



## Striknred

thankyou! 100 acres, I call it the hundred acre woods - we havent ridden it all yet, some is very steep, its our mission to ride it all by new years!


----------



## Zexious

^Wow, that's incredible! You lucky dog! xD


----------



## HeroMyOttb

Well had ride 16 today! Lol wasn't planning on it but it was needed.

This girl who never rode horses wanted senior pictures done with my horse. And Hero usually is a really good horse but for some the reason today he threw the poor girl off right when she got on. I got on him and he was find. So yeah ride 16 today! Lol and it was bareback ride out in the the big pasture! Whoop whoop!


----------



## Striknred

oh sob sob rain wind for 2 days!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

LOL i've had rides 17-19. They were all rather good. 

Last night was just a fun non training ride really. We warmed in the big pasture for once with out starting in the little arena and he did great. Then we went and just played around in the pasture lol. Just doing a lot of trotting around of the big pasture. Not a training ride for Hero because he was a speedy little boy. But more of a confident ride for me. I actually enjoyed it and didn't mind Hero being speedy. I usually always gets tense when he is speedy but it was actually fun... lol. I knew he was going to be speedy. He was in his stall during the day, and riding in the big space, I know over time i'll gain better control of his speed. We have to start somewhere!

In the middle of our speedy trot I remember yelling I love riding my horse!!! LOL


----------



## Striknred

oh green with envy, today was the 5th or 6th (lost count!) day of wind and rain  have my fingers crossed for a lull tomorrow so I can ride too. Well done to you for your courage hooning in the big paddock, how much fun you are having!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

YAY! Ride 28 finally, foggy clear morning, we worked for 30 mins in arena, on extended walk and working jog, concentrating on softness and willingness. Tex very good boy, I think he had earned his big break!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## womack29

Great thing to do. I am fortunate that my horse is at home and I get to ride daily if I want. I ride 5 to 6 times a week. My neighbor told me shortly after they moved in that it was nice to see that I actually use my horse.


----------



## Striknred

womack29 said:


> Great thing to do. I am fortunate that my horse is at home and I get to ride daily if I want. I ride 5 to 6 times a week. My neighbor told me shortly after they moved in that it was nice to see that I actually use my horse.


LOL mines at home too but for the last 3 years Ive let thing after thing be excuses for not riding...having babies, working full time away from the farm..hubby away flying planes 11 days at a time...too dark..too wet..too windy.just too hard!.etc! So this year I made a commitment to make sure i find time to ride..changed jobs, now work from home . kids now know that mums riding time is for her and they give me the time alone for my ride...and my daughter can now ride with me after school.

this challenge was one i dreamed up to give myself the ongoing motivation to ride even when i start to see barriers appear...and its working! confidence is growing so much and my horse is already better than ever  i am no longer afraid to ride in awful weather and my fitness is getting better...15 pounds lost since i started the challenge..40 to go 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb

haha i'm just thankful to finally graduate college and able to stay home with my horses and get them working again. I didn't realize when I left for college how much my confidence would go down on my horse.

I used to gallop my Tb bareback. 2 years later we are back to working on the basics of walk and trot so I can build my confidence back lol.

Ride 20 yesterday!!!

We rode both in the smaller arena and the big pasture. Did a couple rounds of the trot in the small arena and trotted on out in the big pasture and trotted big circles around some trees in the middle of the pasture. The most we've trotted in the big pasture, and staying in the trot without me bringing him back down to the trot. Still speedy. But he listens to me, when I really want him to bring his trot down he follows. 

So happy that my confidence is starting to soar on him again, I hope nothing happens that knocks it down at this point. I really enjoy riding him, I enjoy it more if I make less about work and more fun. lol. He's my horse, no one else is going to ride, I can take however long to get him up to par. lol


----------



## Striknred

So glad your confidence is growing!

Today was pea soup fog but no rain or wind so I went for it!

Huge milestone for me - ride 29 my horse is now quiet and obedient enough that i did a 30 min training session that I would normally do in the arena...out in the middle of the 20 acre paddock in spooky fog with cow like shadows around us, and he was perfect! walk, extended walk, little jogging, turn on forehand, half spins, side pass & leg yields, rein back, he tried really hard for me and i could feel him using his tummy muscles as much as i was using my legs - real traininh begins!


----------



## Striknred

Ride 30! yippee
Today i rode in big paddock again (20 acres) and used a dry area to do some training, flexing, softening, backing, getting nice head and neck position (level rather than too low), responsiveness to neck rein. He tried really hard for me, only got distracted by things in the distance a few times (something we battled with during early training). Then in the afternoon we did a halter setup practise, first one in 2 years. We setup 10 times and worked on getting our woah established again. Lifted his legs one by one every time, starting with far hind, then closer hind then far front then nearer front. After 6th go he did the front ones himself off the lead cue. Did 3 steps of the pivot turn, a dozen times. He needs time to get this pivot turn right 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Today was an amazing blue sky day, just beautiful. Kids & hubby away so I rode morning and afternoon!
Rides 31 & 32, arena working on softness and flexibility. We did cone fig 8's, side passed and quarter pivot turns. Rein back. Plenty of jog now! we have sticky gate issue so tried a method i read in the Horse & Rider in a 2010 article about how to sort this issue...work him super hard near the gate then rest him at far end of arena, worked! thanks clinton anderson for that advice 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred




----------



## Striknred

Ride 33  what a beautiful day again, rode first thing and worked today again in arena on balancing myself in the saddle centre and flexing tex to the right a lot more as that side is stiffer and he is more resistant in all aids. After 30 minutes of drills he and i were tired! very very happy with how our fitness and confidence is growing, him and I!


----------



## Striknred

Ride 34....well tex felt a bit stiffer in his hip to right and while he did what was asked, he was tail swishing ears back when i asked for jog in that direction. Looks like ive aggravated his original injury gah. So i went out this afternoon and asked him to lunge at lope on enormous rope so not too tight. Good as gold to left, but to right even without his heavy rider he kept breaking speeds and stopping at the slightest breath..tail whacking and ears pinned...few days off for the lad..wheatbags on his rump again and a slightly less ambitious plan from me ;(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Just realised ive ridden 6 days straight with 2 rides on one of those days. oops, probably he's just tired & needs a couple of days off!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Ride 35....well after 3 days off tex isnt so sore but does have some tenderness in his rump (sacriolic pain as described by equine chiro)...so today with husbands help We worked out that he has learned a lazy short stepping jog that is up & down, has hardly any extension and only slows down through reducing the length and quality of his stride! So I have decided to try riding him through a series of trot poles for 15 minutes of our ride each day that ask him to stretch out properly...hoping its the answer. Love any tips anyone can offer. We have extended walk going now, we do it every ride...trot im finding harder to resolve!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Sigh!! saddled up & had to unsaddle just as quick as in the 30 feet to the gate that i lead him, i could hear him breathing noisy...some kind of cold  so he will have another break now...this might explain him feeling a bit stiff on the last few rides maybe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Ride 36 - tex not coughing and he's acting like his normal self today yippee. We put in our new short shank hinged port curb today, and started transition to one handed, he was a superstar! at the walk i can back up, move shoulders, hips around, side pass a bit rugged still, we can turn on forehand and do slow spins one handed. couldnt be happier with him!! love my little red quarter horse ❤
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine

Good going you guys!


----------



## Striknred

Ride 37, today was our second ride in the shank bit, tex was great. We need to work on getting a nice bend in our circles in the curb, in the snaffle its been easy. , just working out how to use my legs properly when i only use one hand to steer now - totally showing up how slack ive been using my legs!! tired legs, we did a few jog circles but did most of our ride at the walk today. Beautiful sunny day, loved my ride today!! 🐴 💝
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

My amazing red boy, all woolly mid winter, not exactly sweating after our ride. Waiting for his breakfast


----------



## Striknred

thought i would add that i weighed in yesterday and was not very suprised honestly to find id lost no weight in the last 2 weeks 👎 so.. definitely need to add to the daily effort at wellness  So today i resolved to add the 30-day 3-liters of water challenge to my daily to-do list as i really dont drink enough water. Lets see if THIS helps "shift weight, improve skin, energy levels & reduce headaches and joint stiffness" as it says will happen - excited! - downed the first 2 litres today already, a litre to go (water day 1) 😅
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Ride 38...tex not sore at all, we got back in the snaffle today and did lots of flexing, turns, shoulder& haunches in...at wall and jog. was a great ride and im starting to see how you go back to the snaffle to correct issues like dropping shoulder...we worked on lots of exercises today to stop his habit of cutting corners & dropping shoulder  Day 2 of water challenge also 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EquineBovine

I really do love your horse, he is a hunk!
As for the weight loss thing...I guess unless you're doing shed loads of rising trot and stuff you wont be using enough energy to burn fat? Keep at it, you'll get there!


----------



## Striknred

EquineBovine said:


> I really do love your horse, he is a hunk!
> As for the weight loss thing...I guess unless you're doing shed loads of rising trot and stuff you wont be using enough energy to burn fat? Keep at it, you'll get there!


Thank you for your nice comments about my horse!
I think you are right about riding not helping weight loss alone. I'm dieting, yes Im quite heavy still (about 95kg & tall) and Im aiming for 75 kg ...I owe you a big thanks actually..Was just about to tuck into a big not-needed snack when i read your post - you have motivated me to put it back in the fridge!! Ive had a tough 5 weeks, my mum got diagnosed with a cancerous tumour in her arm, its been removed and shes healing but now radiation starts. Mum is priority but I really feel the lack of riding in that time, i miss the progress every day...plenty of time ahead though with spring nearly here 🌺
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Ride 39 - rode with my daughter in the arena, we had such a good ride, then she has a lesson on tex as its soooo much easier to learn how to sit the trot on a western trained horse than bouncey wee pony!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

How is your horse bred? Or is he...?
He's nicely put together. I like him.


----------



## Striknred




----------



## Striknred

Hi! thanks for the compliment. I think he's old fashioned short stout type.

Gh Strikn Red Quarter Horse


----------



## EquineBovine

Striknred said:


> Thank you for your nice comments about my horse!
> I think you are right about riding not helping weight loss alone. I'm dieting, yes Im quite heavy still (about 95kg & tall) and Im aiming for 75 kg ...I owe you a big thanks actually..Was just about to tuck into a big not-needed snack when i read your post - you have motivated me to put it back in the fridge!! Ive had a tough 5 weeks, my mum got diagnosed with a cancerous tumour in her arm, its been removed and shes healing but now radiation starts. Mum is priority but I really feel the lack of riding in that time, i miss the progress every day...plenty of time ahead though with spring nearly here 🌺
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good on you! I really hope your mum is ok :-( Good thing it's been spotted though and is getting sorted!
Life does get in the way. I've had four weeks non stop chest infection, wisdom teeth out, ear infection and flu. I've been on a different antibiotic every week. I'm totally ******ed AND my poor horse isn't doing so great over this winter. It's hard as here but you guys look like you've got awesome weather! 
Keep your chin up a solider on! We're cheering for you here in the Bay!


----------



## tmhmisty

Subbing! I wish I could join this challenge but this late in the year 100 rides might kill me! 
Love your horses! I think your pony is probably the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## Striknred

thanks for your nice comments everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

equinebovine I hope you & your horse feel better very soon, all my best healthy vibes going your way!
Mums HEAPS better in mind & spirits this week 

Today I had ride 40 yippee!!! we worked in snaffle as our goal at the moment is to gain great control over shoulders & hips so that we can prepare ourselves to learn flying lead changes this summer!

Today we did shoulder in's, and a little side pass, moving forward a little as we went, I think thats half pass in dressage. only 5 baby steps each way as tex finds it quite hard work...also hard work for me staying coordinated 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

here is meredith learning to ride trot on tex sunday


----------



## Striknred

Ride 41...clear & sunny but windy and my horse is a bit norty in the wind. but we stuck with it and did lots of shoulder in, turns and side pass to keep his mind busy and he did that very well. I know not every ride can be great and this one wasnt, it just shows up my not wanting to ride through windy days...and not riding regularly enough. Im riding the next 5 days no matter what!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Ride 42! sunny clear day with less wind today but still fresh! Tex was much better behaved today only a couple of times he didnt want to go forward when asked, other than that he tried very hard doing his side pass and leg yields, backed up really nice, jog had more cadence and he is definitely getting fitter as he is more willing to collect up as well as not throwing his head round doing transitions.
Good ride today! 💜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

(our rides are about 35 minutes now..building up slowly!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Ride 43 - great ride with my brother on his big thoroughbred, ponies were pretty well behaved and we rode round the big 15 acre paddock a few times. the most amazing blue sky day! 💜💚💜 was one of my longest rides - about an hour & even though i had to do a fair few tight circles & there were a few pig humps, I was not nervous at all!!! thats a major milestone for me


----------



## Striknred

Ride 44 - today i was out on horseback at 8am  Arena again today as the steers are back on the flats & awful to ride with. Tex needed yesterdays ride out, today he was so good for me, everything i asked he tried hard for me. We did a fair bit of fast trot and jog. Im not a fan of low head carriage or jog thats hardly moving...or walk that a snail could beat. So we're work on nice active walk and a jog thats probably about the speed of pleasure jog showing extension. And i keep encouraging his head and neck up so his ears dont sit below the withers. I cant believe that this guideline has been a rule for ages now but nearly every pleasure video ive watched in the last 12 months has most horses ears about 10 inches below the wither. level is level?! - unless they have mule ears (and no crack at mules, I love them!) the heads are still too low in my opinion :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Ride 45. horrible disappointed and feeling disheartened. Rode with my brother & daughter and her wee pony was marvelous. the big horses though were twerps just moving a few cows through a gate & out of our big paddock - my back turned to my brother for 2 seconds and tex did a huge lunging buck & shot off to his mate without me. Got on knowing his frame of mind and put his feet to work then 10 minutes later gregs horse spooked at something non existant. mine spooked so hard & threw a buck and off i went again on same leg ouch. got back on rode another 15 minutes but felt like i was riding a ticking time bomb. arghh. 10 steps forward 9 back 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Striknred

Ride 46. rode out in the big paddock with steers, moved them around a bit, tried to work out what his issue is. turns out its just nappy. Rode back and forward at a spot he would no go forward at, doing tight circles if he humped his back or wouldnt go forward. After a dozen successful goes at it, and a walk-jog workout in an imaginary arena in the general area he behaved himself. Finished the ride on a good note at 1 hour 10. Was much happier than yesterday but really determined to get control of him out of the arena. while my confidence is much better its still a kind of teeth gritting experience for me just going for a hack. how long does it take...?? hoping by 100 rides im a lot closer!


----------



## EquineBovine

Hey hun don't be disheartened. Horses are great at scaring the living day lights out of you!
Freya is feeling much better and decided to put her head down and gallop up a hill with me instead of the nice little trot I asked for on the flat. She also threw in a buck on the way up. Bloody marvellous!
And it takes however long it takes! I'm now a bit iffy about hacking out thanks to that little burst of energy. I'll work myself back up to working in the big areas soon enough but right now it's back to the arena and little paddocks


----------



## EquineBovine

AND it's the first day of spring today! So things can only get better!


----------



## Striknred

thanks so much. great to read your msg, norty freya! Ive not ridden since my last post, whenever a spot shows itself to ride ive been finding excuses not to ride, the same old story  Im going to get back in the saddle this week and keep pushing on for farm rides. thanks again, and have a great week! yaaaay for spring!!


----------



## Striknred

Well im back finally  I had a bit if a rough time from Oct to Jan as mum's cancer treatment was long and everyday she had to an hour & 30 to the hospital for treatment - so my riding fell off the radar. In Feb I weighed myself and through lack of attention to diet and care of the amount if food I ate, I had gained nearly 10kg. Disappointment - so on first March I began a new health kick and have lost 5kg so far. When i have lost another 5kg im going to get back im the saddle & start a brand new challenge - 100 rides through a NZ winter! if you'd like to join me, I plan to begin 30 May - i will
do ground work through May to prepare my out of work horse for riding! x


----------



## EquineBovine

We'll be joining! Best of luck for new year hun sorry you've had a rough ride.
this year hasnt beeN good for me either so far. Keep on trucking x


----------



## Striknred

Hi! so good to hear from you! Sorry to hear youve not had the best time too  Heres to a great bluesky winter and lots of happy riding days for us ?


----------

